# Chinesische Wolken gesucht



## Lunam (23. Juni 2007)

Suche Bilder oder Brushes mit chinesischen wolken


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2007)

Chinesische Wolken?
Also ich find die Wolken sehen hier genauso aus wie in Deutschland... 
Aber wenn Du willst kann ich demnaechst mal auf einen der Berge klettern und ein Stueck abschneiden und Dir zuschicken.


----------



## Lunam (23. Juni 2007)

-.-

Ich mein so ähnliche:

http://disney.lovesakura.com/Special/2005/050118/mushu.jpg

Ich mein halt so gezeichnete.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2007)

Ach so.
So welche haben wir hier leider nicht, vielleicht weiter im Norden. 

Um mal was ernst zu bleiben: Ich hatte bei der Frage nach chinesischen Wolken eigentlich eher diese Kranichbilder im Sinn.


----------



## Lunam (23. Juni 2007)

Naja ich such halt diese verschnörkelten Wolken


----------

